# RV living in retirement



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

So while this topic has been mentioned in other more general retirement posts, I thought it might be worthwhile creating a new thread on it as a specific subject. There haven't been any new posts in the 'Retirement' part of the forum for a while. So what the heck.

I would suggest a 'must read' for those contemplating a retirement in which an RV figures prominently is, https://utorontopress.com/ca/over-the-next-hill-2 .
Written in 1996 (and updated in subsequent editions) by a couple who are both anthropologists, it provides an inside look at RV living.

From my own experience of living (not by choice really) in an RV for several months once and through the experiences of a family member who 'full-timed' for 3 years, I have developed my own views of the subject. Some of which I will list.

1. Most who decide to try this either full-time or as Snowbirds, start by buying something in the middle of the size range and then later buy something bigger.
2. Most who start with the idea of moving often from place to place, find that due to size it is pretty impractical to do that. 
3. Most try moving often to begin with and then change to drive direct to a destination, set up and stay put.
4. Some end up leaving their RV in one place year round and flying/driving to it for the winter. Often the cost to leave it is not much more than the total for a 5 
month stay.
5. Some have one winter location and one summer location and drive back and forth between the two.
6. Some eventually buy a Park Model which is permanently located and not intended to be moved behind your vehicle.
7. Some take to it like 'ducks to water' and continue until they no longer can. Perhaps ending up at http://www.escapeescare.org/
8. Most do it for a few years and then return to a more 'normal' type of lifestyle. ie. the go back home and live in a house or apartment and hang up their RV 
keys.
9. Nowhere has as much infrastructure geared to RV living as the USA does. The CARE facility linked above is an example of that. 
10. Finally, as this is a financial forum, a word on that aspect. An RV is a depreciating asset, not an investment such as a house is. It's like a car, so if someone 
decides they are going to spend a significant amount of money on an RV, they should be seriously taking that into account.

So let's see where discussion leads us from there.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> 8. Most do it for a few years and then return to a more 'normal' type of lifestyle. ie. the go back home and live in a house or apartment and hang up their RV


I know a few people that have tried RV living and they all fall under #8...it was fun for a while but without exception they all grew tired of it and either sold it or it's parked somewhere and never used. My recommendation for anyone considering an RV lifestyle is to not overspend on a big expensive RV as there are more than enough good used ones for sale. Plus no one really knows how many features or what size they really want/need until they spend a few weeks or months in one. Buy a decent used one to test the waters and don't be stuck with an expensive white elephant.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Young hipsters are building out sprinter vans for off-grid nomadic life now. No need to pay RV parks $$$ to sleep in a gravel parking lot.

Saw lots of them in California, BC, Alaska this year. Probably a combination of the high RE costs and the natural beauty of being off-grid out west.

New technology is making it much more feasible to go off-grid (solar power, lithium batteries, efficient electronics, remote work etc)

Very popular among the mountaineer, hiker, surfer, pack raft, outdoorsy types etc


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

https://www.greaterfool.ca/2018/08/08/the-bus/
I was all hot and heavy to possibly buy a Sprinter chassis motorhome in the future until I read the post in the above link.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

diharv said:


> I was all hot and heavy to possibly buy a Sprinter chassis motorhome in the future until I read the post in the above link.


New RVs are probably the most inflated items out there besides boats. If you do the math it's exponentially cheaper to buy used and/or DIY with quality parts.

Yet your link says they own a $1.7M house besides $2M invested, 2 x pensions and this thread is about living or snowbirding in an RV.. They can handle a $200k depreciating asset with or without keeping that house.

I pity anyone who would rather just count their $6M at 65 than to live their life a little.. Some people just can't math and some people just aren't adventurous I suppose.

If anything they should have considered it decades ago imho


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

diharv said:


> https://www.greaterfool.ca/2018/08/08/the-bus/
> I was all hot and heavy to possibly buy a Sprinter chassis motorhome in the future until I read the post in the above link.


There is no reason to not try it in retirement if it appeals to you diharv. Just don't buy something for $200k. My brother full-timed for 3 years. He bought a used 23-24ft. class C motorhome for something like $7500. It was around 10 years old but like many RVs actually had very few miles on the clock. They sit in driveways or RV parks a lot you know. He had it gone over by a competent mechanic, added a generator so he could 'boondock' and away he went. In his 3 years he spent very little on it otherwise. When he decided to go back to living in his condo (which he had been renting out and funding his RV life with), he traded it in on a car. No great amount of money involved at all.

Part of the reason for starting this thread is to get people to think about it rationally rather than just be all excited when they attend an RV show and see all the latest and greatest new RVs with washers and dryers etc. in them. All bright and shiny etc.

You could buy a used Sprinter and do your own conversion if you feel you are handy enough to do the work. One reason for doing that is that the RV companies rarely build anything designed specifically for 1 or 2 people. It seems to be all about maximum beds. ie. 'sleeps 8' but they don't say 8 what, kids yes, adults? Can you imagine 8 adults sharing one RV with tables and seats made into beds? It's like selling houses, 'how many bedrooms does it have?' Never mind if when you put in a bed, you have to have a door that opens out rather than in. LOL

For 1 or 2 people, there are 2 things the buyer should be looking for as a 'must'. A separate shower, not a 'wet bathroom' which means the entire bathroom gets wet when you take a shower. Second, a walk around bed which means you can walk up the side and make the bed like you would at home. If you are living in an RV, having to take a towel and dry the entire bathroom after each shower or clamber on top of the bed and try to lift the mattress on the far side to tuck the sheets in against the wall, soon become very annoying.

I would never say to anyone, don't try it. But I would say, be sensible in how you try it.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

We have been down this road. Rented an RV and went to RV school that was run in the U.S. years ago. We bought a new 32 foot motorhome and kept it for two years.
I would recommend you rent a unit for a month trip South before you buy one.
Buy your last RV first, ie. buy the ideal unit first, don't settle. This makes a world of difference.
We researched and went to RV shows in Canada and the U.S. but bought from a local dealer for the service.
The RV we bought had all the options and was really comfortable in both winter weather (yes we used it in -20 degrees and were really comfortable) as well as hot weather down south.
We enjoyed the use of the RV, but were not retired yet and we own a boat so we only used the RV when the boat was on the hard.
One of the best places to learn is on the internet from people who know the ins and outs.
Highly recommend reading Nick Russel's daily blog. Nick taught at "Life on Wheels" when we attended it in the U.S.

http://gypsyjournalrv.com/2018/11/rving-is-hard-work/

We were gung ho to retire to an RV for a couple years but after two extended trips South in the winter, we realized that although enjoyable, we wanted to travel outside North America so we took a $30K hit after two years and sold the R.V.

We learned that RV living and travelling in the U.S. is not cheap, we stayed in nice parks, though not extravagant. We also stayed in Walmart parking lots with our slide extended while watching TV with a glass of wine. Supper comfortable as well. 

We have just returned from Barbados and we are heading out to Curacao. Perhaps in 2 years when I am over 70 we will relook at the RV life, but we enjoy extended time away outside North America for now and taking the total costs of depreciation and maintenance into account vs the Caribbean in an AIRBNB or similar type accomodation we spend the same money with less work and aggravation.


Cheers


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

The market has changed for rvs over the years.
Now many if not most high end motor homes are designed for couples ( class a). Designed for the senior snowbird. Drive it and park it.

Also many of the sprinter type from road trek and others are designed for couples. But for a more active crowd- smaller, easier to drive for the person who wants to see more of the country.

It is now often the class c that are geared for multple beds. Often aimed at the rental market or for families with kids. Some are geared for the senior who cannot afford the higher end class A.

Of course these are generalities.

I had a motor home for about 10 years. Put about 7- 10,000 km some years and less than a 2000 other years. Depending on whether it was going across the country or a bunch of local camping trips.

Sold just before I retired- disliked driving it and could not see spending months in it at a time even though it was nice. Much prefer to tent actually.

Just a big hunk of depreciating metal.( and I bought used at a decent price). I might consider a small van conversion but I don't want to haul my house around.

I feel sorry for turtles.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Re the article that someone linked about RV and it mentioned renting?
More the 10 years ago, the cost of renting an equivelant RV to mine was over 7500 for 3 weeks. So mot sure where the author got the figure he did of 5500 a month.
IIRC there was a daily or weekly rate, plus mileage rate, plus extra if you wanted bedding and utensils and cookware etc.
If not you had to account for extra time before and after loading and unloading your own bedding and kitchen tools etc.
I figure I came out well ahead of renting given the number of trips and time. Even accounting for storage, deprec, maintenance and repairs. But if I had bought new, not likely.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

twa2w said:


> I feel sorry for turtles.


I always thought of them more as hermit crabs

A lot of the hipsters I see with sprinter vans are using them more as a mobile base camp. They also prefer to tent further off the road, or in my case hammock/motorbike

In Europe it's easy to get around without public transport but in NA the only alternative in walking/biking/hitchhiking in the places you'd want to travel.

So you kinda need a depreciating hunk of metal unless you're hitchhiking, biking or flying to somewhere that's easier to get around.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

m3s said:


> I always thought of them more as hermit crabs
> 
> A lot of the hipsters I see with sprinter vans are using them more as a mobile base camp. They also prefer to tent further off the road, or in my case hammock/motorbike
> 
> ...


M3s, the topic is about RVing in retirement. I don't know why you want to keep talking about 'hipsters' etc. Try responding with relevant comments about RVing in RETIREMENT.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

There is always an ongoing debate among those who go RVing in retirement, about the choice of a trailer vs. a motorhome and which is best.

A trailer is towed while a motorhome is 'all in one'. There are pluses and minuses to both when it comes to ease of driving, parking and perhaps most important, what you do when you are parked up and need to go for a loaf of bread.

Most people who have never RVed, may not be aware of how you have to 'level' an RV in order to have thing like an oven or refrigerator work properly. This causes some motorhome owners to end up selling and buying a trailer and tow vehicle instead.

In upmarket RV parks, you have 'drive through' level concrete pads which make parking and leveling your RV much easier but you pay for that convenience. Many RV parks charge as much per night as a motel would cost you. 

Boondocking refers to parking in un-serviced (no hookups to water, sewer and electric) and un-improved ground. Leveling can be a time comsuming job in that case and once you have got your RV leveled, the last thing you want to do is have to move it to drive into town for a loaf of bread. LOL


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My bad. I didn't realize RVing in retirement requires you to be old and crusty as well as not working


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

twa2w said:


> Re the article that someone linked about RV and it mentioned renting?
> More the 10 years ago, the cost of renting an equivelant RV to mine was over 7500 for 3 weeks. So mot sure where the author got the figure he did of 5500 a month.
> IIRC there was a daily or weekly rate, plus mileage rate, plus extra if you wanted bedding and utensils and cookware etc.
> If not you had to account for extra time before and after loading and unloading your own bedding and kitchen tools etc.
> I figure I came out well ahead of renting given the number of trips and time. Even accounting for storage, deprec, maintenance and repairs. But if I had bought new, not likely.


Renting is cheaper now. There are several Airbnb type websites specifically for owners to put their RV's up for rent. Comes with all the insurance and necessities. Wide variety of options.

Outdoorsy
RVEzy

A Class C is about $200 a night.
A bumper pull or 5th wheel can be 100-200$ a night.
There are a few Class A's but they're more like 250-300/night. Usually includes a towed vehicle as well.

Some have substantially lower winter rates, like under $1000/month.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

nobleea said:


> Renting is cheaper now. There are several Airbnb type websites specifically for owners to put their RV's up for rent. Comes with all the insurance and necessities. Wide variety of options.
> 
> Outdoorsy
> RVEzy
> ...


Ok looked at Outdoorsy for Calgary 2 weeks in Dec over Christmas for a motor home.

1980 Dodge van 150 a night
2000 VWVan 250 a night
1992 Winnebago 200 night 27 ft Class C
1997 Class C 210 a night
2009 Class A 275 a night 37 ft.

Checked for some non peak times - rates were about the same.

The newest RV listed is a 2012. What does a nice new one rent for. I would be afraid to drive most of these very far.

Who is responsible for towing and repairs when these things overheat in the middle of Texas in July?. Who pays to get you home? Ok Looks like they have a very basic roadside assistance. But no help with hotels or flights as far as I can see.

Will keep the link - maybe as it catches on there will be more selection and better prices.

Cheers
J


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> There is always an ongoing debate among those who go RVing in retirement, about the choice of a trailer vs. a motorhome and which is best.
> 
> A trailer is towed while a motorhome is 'all in one'. There are pluses and minuses to both when it comes to ease of driving, parking and perhaps most important, what you do when you are parked up and need to go for a loaf of bread.
> 
> ...


The better motorhome RVs have built in levelers. The cheaper ones not so much. My experience was that almost all RV sites are level enough to run appliances. Some require very minor leveling that takes literally a few minutes. You also have the same leveling problems with a trailer. People bring jacks for each corner to level which is a pain - depending if the trailer has levelers.. For my motor home I have 6- 2X10 planks about 18 inches long. These were sufficient under one or two wheels to level out in 99.9% of situations.

In boondocking situations it takes a little longer to find a level spot and to finish off the leveling but with a circular bubble level and a little practice, you can have the RV level in less than 5. Unless the site is on a hill of course then no amount will get you there.

People learn to stock up on the way to the campsite on short stays and on longer stays they will usually have a toad or a couple of scooters or bikes. Most campgrounds have a little store.



We often dry camped with friends who had a trailer. I could be setup and level in 10 minutes, under the awning with a beer. He would join me 30 minutes later. Mind you I had to bike to the store and he could drive. Otherwise I had to spend three minutes to rollup my awning, flip the fridge off and drive the RV. Usually I no issue relocating onto the leveling blocks.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

twa2w said:


> The better motorhome RVs have built in levelers. The cheaper ones not so much ... You also have the same leveling problems with a trailer ...


If you mean the bubble levels to show when the RV is level, they aren't that expensive at something like five bucks CAD through forty.




twa2w said:


> ... People bring jacks for each corner to level which is a pain - depending if the trailer has levelers ...


Sounds like an old trailer or a really cheap one considering the number of trailers I have seen, including circa 2010 that have jacks built into corners.


Either way, it's going to boil do personal preferences as there are solutions that people use for each set of problems.


Cheers


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

m3s said:


> My bad. I didn't realize RVing in retirement requires you to be old and crusty as well as not working


It just requires you to be retired m3s. There is nothing in any definition of 'hipster' that I am aware of that denotes being retired. It is in fact a derogatory term for someone who thinks they are being counter-cultural when in fact they are simply conforming to trying to be a non-comformist. LOL
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Hipster


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

With motorized auto levelers, you just push one button which activates a controller and the unit levels itself automatically. Auto levelers are available on both Class A and Class C motorhomes as well as they are now appearing on travel trailers.

Cheers


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Eclectic12 said:


> If you mean the bubble levels to show when the RV is level, they aren't that expensive at something like five bucks CAD through forty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, auto levelers are built in and one press on the button as naysmitj says.

Even with older built in mechanical jacks it is a pain in the behind. easier with two people though. 
Mind you the newer one are not mechanical but electric or pneumatic.(AFAIK).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> It just requires you to be retired m3s. There is nothing in any definition of 'hipster' that I am aware of that denotes being retired. It is in fact a derogatory term for someone who thinks they are being counter-cultural when in fact they are simply conforming to trying to be a non-comformist. LOL
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Hipster


What term do you consider less derogatory for a person who lives an alternative lifestyle, such as rejecting the rat race earlier than the status quo to live in an RV? Drifter, transient, vagabond, hobo, vagrant, hippie? Hipster is used more liberally than your "urban dictionary" definition that you had to look up

Hipster synonymous to new age traveller, bohemian, freethinker, liberal, beatnik, free spirit, flower child


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

m3s said:


> What term do you consider less derogatory for a person who lives an alternative lifestyle, such as rejecting the rat race earlier than the status quo to live in an RV? Drifter, transient, vagabond, hobo, vagrant, hippie? Hipster is used more liberally than your "urban dictionary" definition that you had to look up
> 
> Hipster synonymous to new age traveller, bohemian, freethinker, liberal, beatnik, free spirit, flower child


Actually the more commonly used term is "Full Timer"

Cheers


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

m3s said:


> What term do you consider less derogatory for a person who lives an alternative lifestyle, such as rejecting the rat race earlier than the status quo to live in an RV? Drifter, transient, vagabond, hobo, vagrant, hippie? Hipster is used more liberally than your "urban dictionary" definition that you had to look up
> 
> Hipster synonymous to new age traveller, bohemian, freethinker, liberal, beatnik, free spirit, flower child


M3s, you may have a perception that 'hipster' is a 'cool' name to use for a 'dude' but really 'bro' it just aint so. 

People who use 'in' words are in fact being 'in', not 'out'. So attempting to define someone who is living an 'alternative lifestyle' with an 'in' word is totally contrary to what such a person is doing. Why not simply use 'alternative lifestyle' which is a simple and self-explanatory term. 

Living in an RV is not that 'alternative'. It hasn't been for a long time. Now even 'tiny house' living is mainstream. It's like having a tattoo, decades ago that was pretty 'radical' by most people's standards, now something like 50% of N. Americans under age 50 have at least one. Nothing 'counter' or 'alternative' about that. Or how about wearing a baseball hat backwards? Even more mainstream. It was 'counter culture' for maybe about a couple of years and that's it. Now people who have never even played a game of baseball in their lives do it as a 'fashion statement'. LOL

As for someone who you perceive as living an 'alternative lifestyle by living in an RV, as naysmitj has said, they are called a 'full timer'. Simple, self-explanatory and no suggestion that it is somehow not part of the mainstream of our current culture. Referring to them as a 'full timer' can in no way be seen as derogatory, it simply explains what they are doing. Referring to them as a 'hipster' can be seen as derogatory. It implies in fact that they are trying to be 'in' and 'cool', the exact opposite of counter culture and in fact they aren't doing anything that is counter culture at all.

I 'left the rat race' (another ridiculous term) much earlier than the usual 65 and did in fact live my life for the next 15 or so years in what could be referred to as a 'drifter, transient, vagabond' way. If anyone had said to me, 'oh, you are a hipster', I would have replied, 'oh you are an idiot.' I was just doing what I wanted to do and all within the limits of the society I live in. There is nothing 'counter culture' in that, it is only the 'road less travelled', not bushwacking cross country where no road exists. It's just one of many different roads that do exist. It is simply an 'alternative', not a whole different world.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

The Passionate Eye - Hipster Handbook. Beards and buns. Humourous.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

If anyone is actually interested in doing any thinking about what a 'hipster' is or is not, here is an interesting paper on the subject.
http://www.academia.edu/5814427/Hipsters_The_contemporary_counter-culture_and_how_it_isnt_one

It's interesting reading if someone is actually interested enough to read it. If not, you can just skip to the author's conclusion which is, "Hipsterism, therefore, amounts to little more than a commercially significant consumer group; a false counter-culture."


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I owned one of the luxury class A's for a little over 6 years. Bought it a year old and saved some depreciation $$. It had king size walk-around bed, walk in shower, washer/dryer, central vac, satellite TV etc etc. Plus you just hit one button and it would lower the air suspension, then self level with hydraulic jacks. We also towed our SUV so we had a vehicle. We spent a couple of winters in it on Van Island and some time in BC interior in summer, looking for a retirement spot. In the summer, the site fees for a stall can be quite costly, not too bad in winter. The bigger problem is finding a place to stay with it. They only have several of the bigger 40'stalls with 50A power and if you aren't booked ahead, good luck. When we sold our house, we decided to just put our furniture, etc in storage and spend some time in the RV looking around but like I say, it was stressful and finding a place to stay was very difficult and well over $2000 a month in the summer. There was also the hassle of moving to different areas to stay and ferries at about $275 each way. I did most of the minor repairs myself but oil change etc was over $700/yr, new house batteries over $1200 and insurance was another $2000+/year. A windshield was about $4000 but luckily I had glass coverage. After we bought a place in our desired location, it was difficult to sell as it was fairly expensive and I ended up consigning it so they could do finance etc. and it ended up taking nearly a year to sell and of course, there ended up being some "needed repairs that I had to pay for. I didn't put a lot of miles on it either. Happy to have had the experience but also happy that it's gone. Replaced it with a boat, one that can be towed, lol.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> If anyone is actually interested in doing any thinking about what a 'hipster' is or is not, here is an interesting paper on the subject.
> 
> It's interesting reading if someone is actually interested enough to read it.


It's interesting interested interestingly? I used the term tongue and cheek for the implication that so many are doing it. It's a pretty common concept

Full timer sounds like a boomer term. With the solar tech, portable electronics and mobile internet available today far more people are going off grid RV younger

From the math I've done you're far ahead to build your own. RV prices are inflated and the parts are rare/overpriced


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Mechanic said:


> I owned one of the luxury class A's for a little over 6 years. Bought it a year old and saved some depreciation $$. ... After we bought a place in our desired location, it was difficult to sell as it was fairly expensive and I ended up consigning it so they could do finance etc. and it ended up taking nearly a year to sell and of course, there ended up being some "needed repairs that I had to pay for. I didn't put a lot of miles on it either. Happy to have had the experience but also happy that it's gone.


Mechanic, what did you sell it for as a percentage of what you paid for it? I'm curious about the depreciation and the true costs of buying/selling an RV.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

RV's are just like boats with two best days in owning an RV, "the day you buy it and the day you sell it".
WE bought a motorhome new at a show and sold 2 years later through the same dealer.
Depreciation for two years worked out to 20%.
RV's are expensive to run and use, especially if you want to stay in nice parks when South.
We now fly to Caribbean and stay in condo rentals, which costs about the same but there are no costs for repairs when warranty ends and storage.
Cheers


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

fireseeker said:


> Mechanic, what did you sell it for as a percentage of what you paid for it? I'm curious about the depreciation and the true costs of buying/selling an RV.


I did well on it because I got a great deal on it. I cleared 95% of my purchase price from the consignment. I wouldn't expect that to be the norm though.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Mechanic said:


> I did well on it because I got a great deal on it. I cleared 95% of my purchase price from the consignment. I wouldn't expect that to be the norm though.


That sounds extraordinary! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

fireseeker said:


> Mechanic, what did you sell it for as a percentage of what you paid for it? I'm curious about the depreciation and the true costs of buying/selling an RV.


Think of it like a car. It is a depreciating asset unlike a house which can 99.9% of the time appreciate in value over time. Trying full-timing in an RV as opposed to simply using one for vacations, is not about the financial logic at all. It is about what living in an RV can allow you to do that you cannot do with a house, that is, move it. OK, I know you can actually physically move a house but I'm sure you know what I mean.

Those that 'take' to RV living generally move once a year. ie. from a summer location to a winter location. If your idea is to do it for a few years when you first retire and so you are interested in depreciation as you will intend to sell it eventually right from the get go, then buy used. They do generally depreciate like cars, more in the first few years than later years. It is not that difficult to find one that someone has tried from new for a few years and then decided to sell. I don't think there has ever been a case of it being a 'seller's market' for RVs, it's always a 'buyers market.'

Unlike Mechanic's experience with parking costs ($2000 per month in summer as noted above), my brother full-timed with almost no parking costs. A few one night costs when moving but when parked long term, he either went to BLM land in the USA for very low fees, or he boondocked for free. So that aspect is up to the individual to determine what they are happy with or not. You don't boondock if you want to go to the clubhouse and play Bingo every Wednesday night in the RV Park or swim in the pool, etc. There are also RV Parks that fall more into the middle. ie. not $2000 per month but are not found in the most popular locations. ie. southern Florida.

For example, he stayed a few times at the hot springs just outside Holtville, California. Current winter fee is $180 from mid-September through mid-April. That's $25.71 per month!
https://www.blm.gov/visit/hot-springs-long-term-visitor-area

But there are no facilities, this is as 'dry' site. So you must be self-sufficient. Holtville is a short drive away for water, groceries, etc. My brother used an e-bike that he carried on the back of his Class C. He'd park at the library, plug it in to re-charge and then go about his business. Shopping, laundry, etc. The library was his 'hub'. Free wi-fi, a paperback exchange as well as temporary library membership. 

The advantage to this particular RV campground is the hot springs. That means hot showers for free. When the highway right next to the hot springs was being built, the guys working on the highway did a bit of 'off the books' construction for themselves (so the story goes). Pouring concrete, putting in some piping to produce a natural 'hot shower', etc. https://www.google.com/search?q=hol...fAhWJn4MKHWhHACoQsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1366&bih=657

My point here is that an RV does not mean you have to stay in RV Parks that resemble Disneyland more than they do camping. After all, an RV is just a tent with a hard shell, an engine and wheels.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Back on the road... could have put this post in the movies thread, but the subject fits this thread.
Watched _The Leisure Seeker_ last night (netflix) in spite of its less than stellar rotten tomato review.
An old couple, played by Helen Mirren and Donald Sutherland take their old RV (the leisure seeker) back on the road. The kids are freaked out, they're too old, dad has dementia and life is becoming challenging. 
Part comedy and part heart-wrenching if you can relate to this stage of our life, particularly living with dementia. 
Well acted.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Back on the road... could have put this post in the movies thread, but the subject fits this thread.
> Watched _The Leisure Seeker_ last night (netflix) in spite of its less than stellar rotten tomato review.
> An old couple, played by Helen Mirren and Donald Sutherland take their old RV (the leisure seeker) back on the road. The kids are freaked out, they're too old, dad has dementia and life is becoming challenging.
> Part comedy and part heart-wrenching if you can relate to this stage of our life, particularly living with dementia.
> Well acted.


Ya, we watched it here a week ago or so. I agree it was well acted and pretty good. 

But I was reminded of my folks (still living) situation - male/female roles are reversed though.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Anything with Helen Mirren is gonna be watchable. I haven't seen it (yet) though.

IF (I don't) I were to fantasize about another woman in my life, she would be a top pick at this stage in my life. Some women just seem to look good no matter what age they are. No doubt there would be a down side to travelling in an RV with Helen Mirren. I just can't think of any at the moment.


----------

